# 2014 wishes from Snowy & Crystal



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The two water-loving maltese of mine wanted to wish you all a very good 2014. They wish for all the maltese tones of love , kisses and fun year to come ahead  and for their mommies a healthy, happy and all-good year








2013 has been a year filled with all kind of different happenings. Lots of changes. I feel like I grew so much as a person. 

I hope for an awesome 2014 year for all of us ^_^

Here are some recent photos of the malts (from late December 2013) which I thought of sharing since I realise that I've lacked on my photo share in SM.
They went camping with us and had a good time. 








Crystal peaks out of her tent after checking it for the first time 








Monster Snowy does the same 








The malts pose for the camera as they wait for us to let them out and explore the world








The malts listen stories at night 








King of the mountains :heart:
















This is my monkey









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy New Year, Kat, Snowy, Crystal ... and, Dante, too!

Darling Kat ... I always looked at you as a very mature young lady for your age. 

As a young teen, you did so many thoughtful and fun things for SM ... the SM videos, the "Kat-toons", the camel club, sharing so many fun pictures of your travels and the fluffs ... and, a lot more! 

However, yes, you sure have grown as a person this past year! You moved away from home and now have a boyfriend ... amongst other things! 

I wish for you, Kat, a 2014 filled with everything as wonderfull as beautiful you.:heart::smootch:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What fun pix! Happy New Year Kat and the Malts!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad to see you and your fur babies again! Happy New Year!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We have missed the pics of Monkey & Crystal---welcome home!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Great pics!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy New Year. How cute they had their own tent!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy New Year Kat, Snowy and Crystal!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Happy New Years!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Happy New Year


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

AWWWW, I have really missed seeing pictures of Snowy and Crystal! They look precious as always! :wub::wub: That looks like a fun camping trip, so glad everyone enjoyed it! Wishing you, S&C, Dante, and B (hope he is well!) a wonderful 2014! :aktion033:
Pearlan sends her Auntie Kat lots of huggis!:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for your kind words, guys :hugging: I'm glad that you liked the photos I shared. That (camping) was a fun adventure for us :chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mfa said:


> Pearlan sends her Auntie Kat lots of huggis!:wub:


sending the princess tones of kisses back :* :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kat, you have no idea how much I miss you, Crystal and Snowy, gosh we all have been through so much together
It's hard to believe we are in 2014:w00t: where has the time gone
I know your life is changing daily, just don't forget us ok
I love you

Snowy and Crystal precious explores, lol
you should consider a book deal on the lives of to precious fluffs and their journeys
I know you have a big life ahead of you, many wonderful blessing are coming your way.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Kat, you have no idea how much I miss you, Crystal and Snowy, gosh we all have been through so much together
> It's hard to believe we are in 2014:w00t: where has the time gone
> I know your life is changing daily, just don't forget us ok
> I love you


Hey Paula :w00t: Long time no see! I missed you and everyone else here too :grouphug: I missed out on a lot here, but hope that everyone is doing well. 

I know, right? where did the time go? It flew so quickly to make us reach 2014 that fast. 

I rarely sit in front of the computer for Internet-Forums these days, especially in the last period. I use my cell phone mainly for Internet access and sometimes my iPad. But, few days ago, I got a new Macbook Air Laptop a couple days ago :chili: which is easy to have on my lap before I sleep in some nights, so hopefully I will be better at checking into SM from now on  





Matilda's mommy said:


> Snowy and Crystal precious explores, lol
> you should consider a book deal on the lives of to precious fluffs and their journeys


I think that this would be a wonderful idea ^_^


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

i think I missed this thread so Happy New Year too, Kat, Snowy and Crystal...miss seeing all your photos and the swimming malts...although your parents got rid of the pool ages ago...they are still fun videos for anyone who's missed them.
But they are on to new adventures now, mountain climbers and hikers!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Happy New Year great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I missed this thread too!! So happy to see you back, We miss you!!!!!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh wow how fun. Kat, I love these pics. Looks like the water monkeys had a lot of fun. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Terrific pictures....how fun!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Maglily said:


> i think I missed this thread so Happy New Year too, Kat, Snowy and Crystal...miss seeing all your photos and the swimming malts...although your parents got rid of the pool ages ago...they are still fun videos for anyone who's missed them.
> But they are on to new adventures now, mountain climbers and hikers!


Hey Brenda - we also missed you guys. 

yep; my parents got rid of their in ground pool last year and we also moved out, but I got the malts a portable pool. I filled it up for them in June 2013 for the first time. They had a blast. I even took some photos, but didn't share here because the photos are still in my Nikon LOL the camping trip photos were taken with my cell phone, so easier to share  One of these days, I will share. However, I realised that maintaining the portable pool (keeping it clean with clean water) can be such a big task sometimes; and lots of water needed for it (because it is relatively a big portable pool), so I wasn't sure if it was worth it. I can still take them to the ocean though. It requires more time to do that comparing to before, but we can still do it :thumbsup: and they still love to surf. I should plan an ocean trip for them in one of these days. I do love to allow them to get into adventures and have fun


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your words. I am glad that you liked the photos. The malts and I also miss everyone here :grouphug:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I love hearing from Snowy and Crystal! It always looks like they have so much fun.


----------

